# Any experience of American Fabric Filters?



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not satisfied with the dust bag on my DC. The DC is a 2 hp 1200 cfm unit. When it's clean it works well but the felt bag is soon clogged with fine dust and the performance is reduced. If you look closely you can also see some very fine dust coming out of it. The density of the bag was not specified so I suspect it is 30 micron.
I have been thinking of a filter canister, but there is no one avilable for this DC so that means I will have to make some kind of adapter. They are also quite expensive, would cost more than the DC did.
I saw an ad on the American Fabric Filters and visited their website. If they keep what they promise it would be an interesting option.
Does anyone have any experience of these? Any idea of the cost for a custom made bag?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have any experience with AFF directly, but have read numerous strongly positive comments about them from reliable and well respected members on other forums.


----------

